# contrast venogram



## LMCODER (Aug 6, 2009)

Can you code for a contrast venogram for visualization of the subclavian/axillary vein during a icd implantation? This was done as itial attempts to cannulate the axillary vein using an anatomic approach was unsucessful. I don't think you can as this would be considered a guiding shot . I would like someone elses opinion on this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## deeva456 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello,

No, you cannot bill for venogram during ICD implantation for the reason you described. Since the dr is doing the procedure to visualize the vessel for guidance or placement; it is considered "road mapping" and cannot bill separately for it. 

Hope this helps.

dolores, CPC- CCC


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 7, 2009)

deeva456 said:


> Hello,
> 
> No, you cannot bill for venogram during ICD implantation for the reason you described. Since the dr is doing the procedure to visualize the vessel for guidance or placement; it is considered "road mapping" and cannot bill separately for it.
> 
> ...



I concur.

HTH


----------

